# La Route des Grandes Alpes



## 95481 (Jun 19, 2005)

We're thinking of driving along the scenic Route des Grandes Alpes in a motorhome this summer. Has anyone done this trip? All hints and tips are most welcome.
Cheers


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

affligem,

There had been a large thread on this either on MHF or maybe another forum, but can't see it now. I seem to recall those who did it say it took longer than they thought. It has its own website if you are unaware of it:
http://www.routedesgrandesalpes.com/pages/home/index.php
Dave


----------



## 95481 (Jun 19, 2005)

Thanks Dave, could not yet find the thread you mentioned, but am looking for it. The site you've kindly cited is familiar, but it does not seem to have anything to say about excessive difficulties. So, the question is still out there - is ithis route doable by a motorhome?


----------



## 89564 (May 28, 2005)

Thanks DAB. Will help with this Autumn's Trip.

Down the Eastern side of France about which i know little.
Thought of using the Route Napoleon ending up in Grasse.As friends in Mandelieu La Napoule (Nr Cannes) have offered bed & board for a couple of weeks.
So September,October & some of November are taken care of.

Thats as long as Mr Chirac lets us in. :angry4: :angry5: :stop:


----------



## Robin (May 1, 2005)

affligem said:


> We're thinking of driving along the scenic Route des Grandes Alpes in a motorhome this summer. Has anyone done this trip? All hints and tips are most welcome.
> Cheers


Did you do the trip, affligem? Having done some of the northern part last year, I can say that it was just about on the limit for our 7.5m van, (due to the useless Fiat turning circle and I would like to know if it is really sensible to contemplate the rest of the route :lol:


----------



## 89564 (May 28, 2005)

I went down via Castellane on the N85.

Hard work on your own and with a small engine.

N


----------



## 95481 (Jun 19, 2005)

Hi Robin and all, 
Summer's coming, plans galore and maps all around, time to retrieve password and revisit this excellent forum. 
First I asked about the Route des Grandes Alpes, then we went, then you asked whether we did it. Indeed we did, and it was awsome. We took a rental Fiat Chausson (6.5m-ish) and covered the route from Briancon to Thonon-les-Bains. Needless to say, the route is spectacular. We were there in August and at points we had snow flurries and freezing temperature, but weather aside, every second was well spent. Technically the route is not THAT challenging, provided that the driver knows his actuals from his potentials. There are pretty narrow stretches and hairpins, but hey, you're in the Alps!  All in all, I can heartily recommend this route to all those who want to avoid the crowds while enjoying enchanting landscapes.


----------



## barrosa (May 9, 2005)

Hi thanks for the lead to the grand tour site we are of sometime this week down the eastern side this time and this route looks interesting 8)


----------



## 95481 (Jun 19, 2005)

Hi barrosa, you may want to check this site first  for traffic and weather updates: Le Route des Grandes Alpes. Some stretches tend to be open in mid-summer only. And enjoy the tour!


----------

